# [MapTools] Replacement players wanted



## Deverash (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been running Keep on the Shadowfell over maptools for a while now, and have need of a couple of replacement players.  We play on Wed. evenings, starting at 5pm pacific, running till 9pm pacific.

The group is missing a wizard, which would be useful, and could use either another defender or another leader.

If your interested in joining us, drop me a line.


----------



## Deverash (Sep 2, 2008)

I've filled both slots we had available, but I'll post again if we have another opening.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Deverash (Nov 20, 2008)

I've got a couple more openings, if anyone is interested.  We just started H2.  Send me an email at manasven@gmail.com if your interested.


----------

